# Naked and Afraid tv show.



## Gracie

No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.

Um. No.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I think that would be awesome!  Could I do it?  Only one way to find out!


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.








Yeah, that's a pretty twisted idea for a "reality" TV show.


----------



## Noomi

Gracie said:


> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.



Sounds more like an excuse for porn than a reality show.


----------



## Gracie

The couple is NOT getting along very well. She made herself a bikini sorta thing out of leaves, but he has not bothered to do the same.

They gotta be getting some big bucks to do this. I wouldn't even do it if I were younger. I would if I could have clothes and shoes on, but naked? Oh hayell no.


----------



## Noomi

Are their privates blurred out? If so, what is the point of having them naked?


----------



## kwc57

The second episode in Africa was better than the first. The second team actually respected each other and worked as a team. The guy in the first episode was a bitter, angry, whiny little bitch. If I'd been with him, he wouldn't have made it out alive after about day two.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I'd cover myself with mud ASAP


----------



## TheOldSchool

Noomi said:


> Are their privates blurred out? If so, what is the point of having them naked?



Making their own protective clothing, giving them less materials to start off with, free advertising 

Have you seen this yet?

'Naked And Afraid' Star Caught Fish With Her 'Private Parts'


----------



## TheOldSchool

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd cover myself with mud ASAP



Let it fly free my man!


----------



## Gracie

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd cover myself with mud ASAP




Both women did. The men didn't. Mud protects the skin from bug bites, plus gives some layer from heat and cold. I don't know why the men didn't do it. The women also made little outfits from leaves. The guy in the  African one made shoes out of bark for both of them. Great idea.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Episode 1 at Discovery.com
Naked and Afraid: The Jungle Curse : Discovery Channel

Watching it for the first time.  This shit is absolutely crazy.  The people don't even know each other.

EDIT - Producer was bit by a snake before the first episode, required multiple surgeries, you could see all the bones in his foot...
The participants had the chance to opt out because of it AND THEY DIDN'T!  This shit is awesome.


----------



## Zona

The one episode I watched had a retired e9 army survivor specialist of some sort.  What's the point of that?  This was the Africa show.  Yes they blur out the front but its all butts for them both.  And butts you do mot want to see.  Damn, how bad do people really want fame?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Zona said:


> The one episode I watched had a retired e9 army survivor specialist of some sort.  What's the point of that?  This was the Africa show.  Yes they blur out the front but its all butts for them both.  And butts you do mot want to see.  Damn, how bad do people really want fame?



Well I'm a butt man.  So I'ma gonna watch


----------



## daveman

Gracie said:


> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.



Um.  No, indeed.  Speaking as a guy, "machete" and "naked" simply do NOT go together.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Gracie said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd cover myself with mud ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both women did. The men didn't. Mud protects the skin from bug bites, plus gives some layer from heat and cold. I don't know why the men didn't do it. The women also made little outfits from leaves. The guy in the  African one made shoes out of bark for both of them. Great idea.
Click to expand...


I only watched like 5 minutes after the Wallenda crossing of the Grand Canyon but the first thing would be to find mud for the exact reasons stated above.


----------



## kwc57

CrusaderFrank said:


> I'd cover myself with mud ASAP



Hell, I'd cover you in mud to save my eyesight.


----------



## kwc57

Caught the tail end of episode 3 last night.  It appears that they worked as a team as well and walked away respecting each other.  I still say the guy in the first episode was a bitter, angry, whiny little bitch.


----------



## Connery

Gracie said:


> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.



I grew up in The Bronx, it was a way of life.


----------



## kwc57

Connery said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in The Bronx, it was a way of life.
Click to expand...


But you used zip guns instead of machetes, correct?


----------



## Wildman

Noomi said:


> Are their privates blurred out? If so, what is the point of having them naked?



WoW Nooomee ! i agree.., what a concept


----------



## Steve_Hanson

Gracie said:


> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.



I saw the pilot show and this past weeks. The naked part puts a new spin on it. Did you see that guy fry?


----------



## Gracie

Steve_Hanson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the pilot show and this past weeks. The naked part puts a new spin on it. Did you see that guy fry?
Click to expand...



Hey Steve!!! Long time no see!
The only ones I saw were the first one with the whiney dude and the africa twosome that did great together. I guess I missed another episode?


----------



## Steve_Hanson

Gracie said:


> Steve_Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the pilot show and this past weeks. The naked part puts a new spin on it. Did you see that guy fry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve!!! Long time no see!
> The only ones I saw were the first one with the whiney dude and the africa twosome that did great together. I guess I missed another episode?
Click to expand...

Hey Gracie. Those were the two I missed. The first was a solo guy who did 60 days


----------



## Gracie

Steve_Hanson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the pilot show and this past weeks. The naked part puts a new spin on it. Did you see that guy fry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve!!! Long time no see!
> The only ones I saw were the first one with the whiney dude and the africa twosome that did great together. I guess I missed another episode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Gracie. Those were the two I missed. The first was a solo guy who did 60 days
Click to expand...


oy!!! SIXTY days? Wow.


----------



## Steve_Hanson

Gracie said:


> Steve_Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve!!! Long time no see!
> The only ones I saw were the first one with the whiney dude and the africa twosome that did great together. I guess I missed another episode?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gracie. Those were the two I missed. The first was a solo guy who did 60 days
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oy!!! SIXTY days? Wow.
Click to expand...


Alone too.


----------



## Votto

Here is an idea.


----------



## kwc57

Steve_Hanson said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve_Hanson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the pilot show and this past weeks. The naked part puts a new spin on it. Did you see that guy fry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve!!! Long time no see!
> The only ones I saw were the first one with the whiney dude and the africa twosome that did great together. I guess I missed another episode?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Gracie. Those were the two I missed. The first was a solo guy who did 60 days
Click to expand...


Actually, that was a single episode show called Naked Castaway, but same basic concept.  This one is Naked and Afraid and teams a man and woman for 21 days.  Could be the same production company though.


----------



## MikeK

Noomi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way..and I mean NO WAY would I go on a trek in costa rica, naked, and try to survive with just a machete and a fire starter kit. No clothes. At all. No shoes. Nothing. Your partner is the opposite sex.
> 
> Um. No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like an excuse for porn than a reality show.
Click to expand...

There is nothing pornographic about this _Adam & Eve_ kind of nudity.  It is much too matter-of-fact and suggestive of pain and unpleasantness to evoke erotic fantasies in any but the most exotically perverse imaginations.  

There really is nothing essentially erotic about the naked body, which accounts for the success of _Frederick's of Hollywood, Victoria's Secret,_ et al.  (It's interesting how a pair of dark thigh-high stockings can light the fuse of an otherwise dormant male libido.)


----------



## Smilodonfatalis

Zona said:


> The one episode I watched had a retired e9 army survivor specialist of some sort.  What's the point of that?  This was the Africa show.  Yes they blur out the front but its all butts for them both.  And butts you do mot want to see.  Damn, how bad do people really want fame?



I can't really judge how the men's butts looked, but I've seen all 5 episodes, and in my opinion all of the 5 women they've showcased have nice sexy asses,  I would be pretty disappointed if I didn't get to have sex with them after seeing them naked for 3 weeks.

I've seen 4 of the 5 episodes from start to finish.  I missed the 2nd half of one.  In all the episodes I've seen, the women have proven much tougher and more resourceful than the men.  In 2 episodes, the men became incapacitated almost immediately.  One guy stepped on a thorn and was useless for 19 days.  Another guy got a sunburn and was also helpless most of the time.  A third guy drank water before they were able to make a fire to boil it, and after a week the fool was dragged out on a stretcher because he got sick.  A fourth guy was afraid to tend the fish traps because he was afraid of sharks.  What a wuss.

So far the men are a total embarrassment.

Everyone who has appeared on this show knows nothing about survival.  No one who knows anything about survival would agree to put themselves in that situation without bringing equipment and supplies.  I rate their survival knowledge and abilities as zero.  Even our evolutionary forbears had a complete tool kit.  Humans and our evolutionary ancestors haven't lived without a complete toolkit and clothing for well over 2 million years.

Moreover, we evolved from agricultural people who for at least 5,000 years have gotten physiologically used to eating a steady diet of carbohydrates.  Modern man is not physiologically capable of living like this anymore.

I'm not sure what these guys are trying to prove, other than how stupid they are.


----------



## earlycuyler

Gracie said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd cover myself with mud ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both women did. The men didn't. Mud protects the skin from bug bites, plus gives some layer from heat and cold. I don't know why the men didn't do it. The women also made little outfits from leaves. The guy in the  African one made shoes out of bark for both of them. Great idea.
Click to expand...


That dude also got a nasty infection from a thorn in his foot from a thorn to. As for the little outfits, I thought they were pretty cool. I thought the Marine Force Recon guy was a hoot. I don't know if he was whining or what, but it was a perfect demonstration of how a simple sun burn can mess you up. The two hippies in the jungle were a bigger hoot. They got hauled out of panama, and they had a good practical knowledge of woodsmanship, but dude screwed up right off the bat, and the woman could not take being alone. That was the most telling episode of all of them.


----------



## bekind

In response to a friend who insisted I must see this:

thanks a lot!  now Im hooked.  I got home and Naked and Afraid episodes are available On Demand...so I watchedem all.  jeez, the guys are such a bunch of whiny, wimpy pusses!  the recon marine who was surprised that being naked on a tropical island might produce a sunburn, e.g., are you kidding me?  the idiot we watched who whined about starving to whom it apparently didnt occur that the giant non-venomous snake he encountered and was so terrified of couldve fed them both for a week?  the survival guru who instead of putting his energy into shelter and fire traipsed over the jungle looking for a clean-water tap and, not finding one, figured drinking raw water in a tropical jungle stream was a good idea?  any idiot knows that if you HAVE to drink raw water, you suck it off the top of calm pools where the protozoans have had a chance to settle to the bottom, not right out of the turbulent shoot of a mini-rapid like Moon-Unit, or whatever his name was, did.  these folks are representing themselves as survival experts and, for the most part, I feel sorry for their clients.


----------



## Zona

I honestly will say I get freaked out at the thought of being bare footed in Any of scenarios. Naked, I get it but damn, walking around in bare feet freaks me out.  Don't know why...


----------

